# My MP3 List of Halloween Songs



## Nev

Thought I would post to give you some ideas if you need to make a list. Help me out and post yours too!

163 tracks in playlist, average track length: 3:36
Estimated playlist length: 9 hours 48 minutes 46 seconds
(141 tracks of unknown length)
Right-click here to save this HTML file.

* Playlist files:*

 1. 16 The Specials - Ghost Town.mp3
2. 20 - Bo Diddley - The Mummy Walk (1964).mp3
3. 20's - Bessie Smith - Graveyard Dream Blues.mp3
4. (Misc) THX - Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds.mp3
5. ACDC - Highway To Hell.mp3
6. AFI - Halloween.mp3
7. Alan Parson Project - The Raven.mp3
8. Alice Cooper - Teenage Frankenstein (3:30)
9. AliceCooper-HesBackdemo (3:12)
10. Aqua - Halloween (3:51)
11. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers Creepers (2:41)
12. Army of Darkness - Main Theme (2:59)
13. The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)
14. The Avalanches - 12 - The Avalanches - Pablo's Cruise (0:52)
15. Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead (9:36)
16. Beck - Devil's Haircut (3:14)
17. blind melon - skinned (1:57)
18. Bobby 'Boris' Pickett - Irresistible Igor (2:29)
19. Bobby Boris Pickett - The Monster Mash (Newer Stereo Mix) (3:03)
20. bobby 'boris' pickett & the crypt-kickers - Monster Holiday.mp3
21. bobby pickett - Bellas' Bash.mp3
22. Bobby Pickett - Transylvania Twist.mp3
23. Carl Orff - O fortuna.mp3
24. CCR - Bad Moon Rising.mp3
25. Charles Bernstein - (A Nightmare on Elm Street) - Evil Freddy.mp3
26. Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts That Haunt Me.mp3
27. Crypt Jam.mp3
28. Danny Elfman - Evil Theme.mp3
29. Danny Elfman - Main Titles.mp3
30. Danny Elfman - March of the Dead (Army of Darkness).mp3
31. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - 13 - The Church Battle.mp3
32. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - Main Title Theme.mp3
33. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow Theme.mp3
34. Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking.mp3
35. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion Organ Music.mp3
36. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion.mp3
37. DJ Jazzy Jeff & Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street.mp3
38. DJ Stylewarz - Friday 13th Part II.mp3
39. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man.mp3
40. Dr Satan.mp3
41. Dr. Demento - The Funny Farm - They're Coming to Take Me Away.MP3
42. Dracula15- End Credits.mp3
43. Dracula - Main Theme.mp3
44. Drew's Famous Halloween Horror Movie Themes - Exorcist Theme (Tubular Bells).mp3
45. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf.mp3
46. Eagles - Witchy Woman.mp3
47. Econoline Crush - Deeper.mp3
48. Econoline Crush - The Devil You Know.mp3
49. frank zappa - zomby woof.mp3
50. Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell).mp3
51. Funeral March.mp3
52. GOOD CREEPY MUSIC.mp3
53. Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman.mp3
54. Guns n Roses - I Used To Love Her.mp3
55. Halloween-29 Footsteps.mp3
56. Halloween - 01 - Horror Sounds.mp3
57. HALLOWEEN - Breathing.mp3
58. Halloween - Hounds of Hell.mp3
59. Halloween - Man Eaten by Dog.mp3
60. Halloween - Monster Mash.mp3
61. Halloween - Psychopath.mp3
62. Halloween - Scary Organ Music.mp3
63. Halloween - Spiritual Hell.mp3
64. Halloween {Music} - The Omen Theme.mp3
65. Halloween Guts Being Mangled.mp3
66. Halloween Songs - Spooky Skeletons.MP3
67. Halloween Songs- Screams .mp3
68. Halloween Songs-devil's ride .mp3
69. Halloween Songs-Troubled Voices.mp3
70. Halloween Sound Effects 35 - Haunting Music.mp3
71. Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds .mp3
72. Halloween Sound Effects - Death Screams.mp3
73. Halloween Themes - Theme Song - Harry Manfredini - Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell) (1:35)
74. HALLOWEEN-Scary Music - 03.mp3
75. Halloween-They're Coming to Take Me Away.mp3
76. Harry Manfredini - Introduction to Horror (11:29)
77. Harry Manfredini - Theme from Friday the 13th, Part 3 (3:37)
78. HarryManfredini-JasonXMainTheme (2:50)
79. Horror Movie Themes - Tales From the Crypt.mp3
80. Horror Movie Themes - Theme From Jaws.mp3
81. Horror Movies - Blair Witch End Theme.mp3
82. Horror Movies - Candyman Theme.mp3
83. horror movies - evil dead theme.mp3
84. Horror Movies - Halloween - H2o Theme.mp3
85. Horror Movies - Psycho - Shower Scene Theme.mp3
86. Horror Movies - Theme of Nightmare On Elm Street.mp3
87. Jim Stafford - Spiders and Snakes.mp3
88. Joy Division - Dead Souls.mp3
89. Lion - Love is a Lie (3:58)
90. Maralyn Manson - The Hands Of Small Children.mp3
91. Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams.mp3
92. Matthias Sachal - The Shape Rises (Theme Variation).mp3
93. Metropolis - The Darkest Side of the Night (4:55)
94. Michael Jackson - Thriller.mp3
95. Micheal Jackson - Ghosts.mp3
96. Micheal Jackson - Is It Scary.mp3
97. Micheal Jackson - Scream Louder (Flyte Time Remix).mp3
98. Movie Soundtracks-Theme from The Shining.mp3
99. Nick Cave - Red Right Hand.mp3
100. Nightmare Before Christmas - 01 - Nightmare Before Christmas Overture.mp3
101. Nightmare Before Christmas - 02 - Opening.mp3
102. Nightmare Before Christmas - 03 - This is Halloween.mp3
103. Nightmare Before Christmas - 04 - Jack's Lament.mp3
104. Nightmare Before Christmas - 05 - Doctor Finklestein-In The Forest.mp3
105. Nightmare Before Christmas - 06 - What's this.mp3
106. Nightmare Before Christmas - 07 - Town Meeting Song.mp3
107. Nightmare Before Christmas - 08 - Jack and Sally Montage.mp3
108. Nightmare Before Christmas - 09 - Jack's Obsession.mp3
109. Nightmare Before Christmas - 10 - Kidnap The Sandy Claws.mp3
110. Nightmare Before Christmas - 11 - Making Christmas.mp3
111. Nightmare Before Christmas - 12 - Nabbed.mp3
112. Nightmare Before Christmas - 13 - Oogie Boogie song.mp3
113. Nightmare Before Christmas - 14 - Sally's Song.mp3
114. Nightmare Before Christmas - 15 - Chritmas Eve Montage.mp3
115. Nightmare Before Christmas - 16 - poor jack.mp3
116. Nightmare Before Christmas - 17 - To the rescue.mp3
117. Nightmare Before Christmas - 18 - finale-reprise.mp3
118. Nightmare Before Christmas - 19 - Closing.mp3
119. nightmare on elm street iv - fat boys, are you ready for freddy.mp3
120. Oingo Boingo - Dead Mans Party.mp3
121. Part1EndTheme (2:37)
122. Part1MainTheme (1:00)
123. Part2MainTheme (1:42)
124. Part3MainTheme (3:31)
125. Part4EndTheme.mp3
126. Part4MainTheme.mp3
127. Part5MainTheme.mp3
128. Part6MainTheme.mp3
129. Part7EndTheme.mp3
130. Part7MainTheme.mp3
131. Part9MainTheme.mp3
132. Philip Glass & The Kronos Quartet - Dracula Enters.mp3
133. Pipe Organ And Bassoon.mp3
134. Pseudo Echo - His Eyes.mp3
135. Queen - Another One Bites the Dust.mp3
136. Ramones - Pet Cemetary.mp3
137. REM - It's The End Of The World As We Know It.mp3
138. RESIDENT EVIL 2.HORROR THEME..MP3
139. Rob-Zombie-The Munsters.mp3
140. Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree.mp3
141. Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil.mp3
142. Ryan Adams - Halloween.mp3
143. Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre.mp3
144. Scary Halloween Sounds - Haunted House.mp3
145. Scary Sounds - Graveyard Wind.mp3
146. Shake Your Bones.MP3
147. sinister street.mp3
148. siouxsie and the banshees - halloween.mp3
149. Sleepy Hollow - Evil Eye.mp3
150. Sound Effects - Heart.mp3
151. Sound FX - No Exit.mp3
152. The Mummy Soundtrack - 14 - The Mummy Main Theme.mp3
153. The Phantom Theremin Orchestra.mp3
154. The X-Files Theme.mp3
155. Theme - Horror - Dracula.mp3
156. Theme - Twilight Zone.mp3
157. Theme From 'Friday The 13th'.mp3
158. Themes and Soundtracks - beetlejuice movie theme.mp3
159. Tom Waits - earth died screaming.mp3
160. Tv - RL Stine - Goosebumps Theme.mp3
161. violent femmes - country death song.mp3
162. Wilson Pickett - I'm a Midnight Mover.mp3
163. witch doctor.mp3


----------



## colmmoo

I have a list too, but don't know how to get it from my player into a Word file. Did you type all your songs on to a list?


----------



## Nev

no i made it with winamp....its an option


----------



## SinTheDoll

Oh wow! Lovely List of Halloween Mp3s! Alot of the songs on there I have. ^-^

-Anthony


----------



## Wolfman

Cheetah, an impressive list, but give these a listen - Warren Zevon - "Werewolves of London", and a selection from an obscure Canadian group, "Five Man Electrical Band" called "Werewolf". Good stuff.


----------



## missjavaviolet

*"The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)"*

I love that song! It's like an insane asylum full of split personailties! Great choice and excellent choice of songs!


----------



## Nev

WM: The FMEB song I havent heard but the Warewolves of London song is a favorite of mine, I love it!

MJV: Wow, somebody else knows that song! Yeah its great and the video is really funny too. Im sure you tube has it if you havent seen it.


----------



## chesneystevegh

ACDC - Highway To Hell
Adam Sandler - Werewolves Of London
Angel Theme
Anthrax - Bordello Of Blood
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
Atlantic Rhythm Section - Spooky
Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead (Live)
Bernard Hermann Psycho Suite
Blair Witch Theme
Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper
Bobby Boris Pickett - Monster Mash
Boris Karloff - The Haunted Stranger
Charlie Daniels Band - Devil Went Down To Georgia
Classics IV - Spooky
Cliff Richards - Devil Woman 
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (Extended)
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising
Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You
Da Boy Tommy - Halloween
Danny Elfman - Bettlejuice (Main Title)
Danny Elfman - Tales From The Crypts
Dark Shadows Theme
Darren Hayes - Strange Magic
David Bowie - Magic Dance
David Seville - Witch Doctor
Demon Drive - Devil Woman
DJ Antoine - Somebody's Watching Me (Remix)
Drac The Knife
Elctric Light Orchestra - Evil Woman 
Elvis Presley - You're The Devil In Disguise
Emerson Drive - Devil Went Down To Georgia
ER Theme
Friday The 13th Theme
Ghost Hunters Theme
Godsmack - Voodoo
Hammer - Addams Groove
Heart - Magic Man
Janet Jackson - Black Cat
John Carpenter - Halloween 
Kate Bush - Waking The Witch
Maurius Constant - The Twilight Zone
Me First & The Gimme Gimmes - Ghostbusters
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Ministry - Everyday Is Halloween
Ministry - Everyday Is Halloween (Remix)
Mira Craig - Boogeyman
Misfits - Monster Mash
Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil
Motley Crue - Wildside
Munsters Theme
Munsters Theme (Billy Strange)
Munsters Theme (Los Straitjackets)
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt (Quiet)
Nightmare On Elm Street Theme
Oingo Boing - Dead Man's Party
Oingo Boingo - Weird Science
Olivia Newton John - Magic
Phantom Opera Organ
Pilot - Magic
Police - Everything She Does Is Magic
Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching me
Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood
Santana - Evil Ways
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I PUt A Spell On You
SKA PUnk Covers - The Munsters
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Addams Family Theme
The Doors - People Are Strange
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball (At Dracula Hall)
The Eagles - Witchy Woman
The Ghastley Ones - Spongebob Scaredy Pants
The Oakridge Boys - Elvira
The Randells - Martian Hop
The Specials - Ghost Town
This Is Halloween
Tino - Sympathetic Vibrations
Twilight Zone Theme
Twin Peaks Theme
Uncle Kracker Ft. Busta Rhymes - Freaks Come Out At Night
Unsolved Mysteries Theme
Van Halen - Runnin' With The Devil
Van MOrrison - Moondance
Warrent Zevon - Werewolves Of London
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man
White Zombie - More Human Than Non Human
X-Files Theme (Enhanced)


----------



## wilbret

This is a good thread... most of the songs I have, a few I've filtered out for personal taste. Will post anything extra I have when I feel less lazy.


----------



## hellachris

Every September I try and make a good Halloween cd with 15 or 20 songs to get me in the mood for October, I've made 2 so far, and these are some of the best songs I've used along with some new ones I'm going to put on this years cd, I seriously recommend checking these out if you haven't heard them, I don't think you'll be dissapointed. 

45 Grave - Riboflavin 
Calabrese - Backseat of my Hearse
Calabrese - Voices of the dead
Calabrese - Midnight Spookshow
Calabrese - Night in the lonesome October
Coffinshakers - Until the End
Coffinshakers - Halloween
Flametrick Subs - Creepy Dead Folk
The Ghastly Ones - Haulin' Hearse and Lonesome Undertaker
Rob Zombie - Halloween she get so mean
The Independents - Succubus
Nekromantix - Trick or Treat and Horny in a Hearse
Those Poor Bastards - Family Graveyard
Those Poor Bastards - Blood on My Hands
Those Poor Bastards - Pills I Took
Those Poor Bastards - Among The Pines
Those Poor Bastards - This is Desperation
Those Poor Bastards - Shadows Fall
Unknown Hinson - Halloween Song
Hellbound Saints - Tombstone 1886
The Creepshow - Creatures of the Night

I think that's some good semi unknown horror/halloween themed music, it's a nice mix of horror rock/rockabilly with a mix of oddball country music. Can't recommend Those Poor Bastards enough! Think Acustic Nightmare Before Christmas.

If anyone needs help getting some of that I'll be glad to hook you guys up with some songs.


----------



## Coffindan

There are some great songs on these lists! Nice to see 45 Grave get some mentioning!


----------



## wilbret

I haven't really checked this list out lately. I'll do that soon. I dump stuff into a folder and then sort it. I have a "fail' folder of songs that I don't think pass the mustard, if you want to see more for ideas. I also have tons of themes, spoken word and sound effects. 

Also have to add a bunch of Bobby "Boris" Pickett songs I secured after his death earlier this year.

Anyway... enjoy.
1. Cobra Starship - Snakes on a Plane (Bring It) (3:19)
2. Copyright 1999 Joe Sparks - IAmTheRadiskull.aif (1:31)
3. Copyright 1999 Joe Sparks - VeryBad.aif (1:10)
4. Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts That Haunt Me (3:45)
5. Danny Elfman - This Is Halloween (3:14)
6. David Bowie & Queen - Under Pressure (4:01)
7. Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo (3:43)
8. Classics IV / Dennis Yost - Spooky (2:44)
9. Disney - The Purple People Eater (2:17)
10. Disney - Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life For Me) (4:44)
11. DJ Casper - Cha Cha Slide (3:36)
12. DJ Jazzy Jeff Fresh Prince Nightmare on My Street (4:55)
13. Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood (2:40)
14. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man (3:16)
15. Don't Fear the Reaper (4:55)
16. Dr Hook - Who The F... Is Alice (3:33)
17. Dr. Demento - Monster Mash (3:09)
18. Dr. Demento - Their Comming To Take Me Away (2:05)
19. Drac the Knife (2:43)
20. Drew's Famous Halloween Horror - Twilight Zone Theme Song (0:56)
21. Drew's Famous Party Music - The X-Files Theme (2:08)
22. Drifters - Love Potion Number 9 (2:02)
23. EAGLES - WITCHY WOMAN (4:12)
24. Echo And The Bunnymen - People Are Strange (3:36)
25. Elton John - Bennie and the Jets (5:11)
26. Frank Sinatra - Fly Me To The Moon (2:31)
27. Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft (2:54)
28. Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr. - Mack The Knife (4:24)
29. Freddy Kreuger - Dance or Else (4:30)
30. Garfield Halloween (1:03)
31. Gene Simmons - Haunted House (2:34)
32. George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch,... (8:23)
33. Glen Ryle - Wolf Gal (2:18)
34. Go Gos - I Want Candy (2:46)
35. god warrior.mp3 (2:04)
36. Gpumpkin (0:06)
37. Greenday - Basketcase (3:03)
38. Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary (2:54)
39. Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden (2:47)
40. guns and roses - g n r lies - i used to love her (3:12)
41. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Ghostbusters (4:11)
42. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Gimme A Smile (The Pumpkin Song) (4:02)
43. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Halloween Party (3:14)
44. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - In Our Haunted House (5:58)
45. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - It Must Be Halloween (3:00)
46. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Spooky Scary Skeletons (2:10)
47. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - The Creature From the Tub (3:48)
48. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - The Monster Mash (3:43)
49. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Trick or Treat (3:29)
50. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Witches, Witches, Witches (3:09)
51. Halloween (Archie King) - The Vampire (2:24)
52. Halloween (Bill Buchanan) - Beware (2:39)
53. Halloween (Bill Riley) - Nightmare Mash (2:28)
54. Halloween (Calvanes) - Horror Pictures (2:04)
55. Halloween (Companions) - Dorothy-My Monster (2:04)
56. Halloween (Four Flops) - Trick Or Treat (3:33)
57. Halloween (Magics) - Zombie Walk (2:38)
58. Halloween (Nightmares) - The Headless Ghost (1:44)
59. Halloween (Nu-trends) - Spooksville (2:38)
60. Halloween (The Chotails) - Queen Of Halloween (2:40)
61. Halloween (The Poets) - Dead (2:07)
62. Halloween Remix - Exorcist Theme (4:59)
63. halloween songs - psycho theme (1:50)
64. Halloween Vs Freddie Krueger (Scary Techno Mix) (5:26)
65. HALLOWEEN-SONGS - Witches-Witches-Witches (3:09)
66. Hap Palmer - Haunted House (2:50)
67. Haunted Hits - I Put a Spell on You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins) (2:24)
68. Haunted Hits - Pipe Organ And Ghost (2:52)
69. Haunted House Flexi - Haunted House/Ghosts in Attic/Sounds of the Unknown (3:58)
70. Haunted Mansion - Grim Grinning Ghosts (1:02)
71. Gotarock (0:06)
72. Iced Earth - Frankenstein (3:50)
73. Jimmy Buffett - Desperation Samba (4:17)
74. Jimmy Fallon - Halloween Caroling (2:55)
75. John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch (3:26)
76. Johnny Cash - Hurt (3:38)
77. Jonathan Coulton - Eat Your Brains (4:31)
78. Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke (2:40)
79. Katherine Dines - Dem Bones (2:46)
80. Kay Starr - The Headless Horseman (2:55)
81. Kenny & The Fiends - House on haunted hill (1:46)
82. Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out (2:08)
83. Leon Redbone - Haunted House (5:00)
84. Little Shop of Horrors (3:25)
85. Lois Prante Ellis and Mary Ann Parker - Troll At The General Meeting (15:45)
86. Los Lobos - Tequila (oldies) (2:13)
87. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers creepers (4:43)
88. Louise Heubner - Intro - Orgies, A Tool Of Witchcraft (5:08)
89. staffannouncer.com - The Lurch Song (2:14)
90. Mad Sin - Wicked Witch (4:16)
91. Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball (2:29)
92. Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy (2:51)
93. Michael and Janet Jackson - Scream (4:38)
94. Michael Jackson - Ghosts (5:13)
95. Michael Jackson - Somebody's Watching Me (3:59)
96. Michael Jackson Thriller (6:04)
97. Misfits - Halloween (1:50)
98. Mistah F.A.B. - Ghost Ride It (3:52)
99. Movie Theme - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes (2:54)
100. Movie Trailer - Monsters Crash the Pajama Party (0:29)
101. Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (3:33)
102. Newcleus - Jam On It (Wicky Wicky) (8:03)
103. Nightmare On Elm Street - Freddy's Coming For You (0:53)
104. normsmom (0:07)
105. Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party (6:20)
106. Original Music From The Televi - The Simpsons Halloween Special (0:49)
107. Peter Pan Singers - Theme to Casper the Friendly Ghost (0:54)
108. Pickwick Records - The Headless Horseman (2:45)
109. Pickwick Records - Untitled (Lonely, Lonely) (2:27)
110. queen - hard rockin 70 s - another one bites the dust (3:36)
111. Raven - Superstition (3:13)
112. Red Bone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans (2:42)
113. REM - Everybody Hurts (5:20)
114. Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (2:51)
115. Rob Zombie - Halloween (She Get So Mean) (2:50)
116. Rob Zombie - Halloween Hootenanny (2:50)
117. Rob Zombie - Happy Halloween (0:47)
118. Rockapella - - Zombie Jamboree (3:33)
119. Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood (3:12)
120. Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp (3:57)
121. Ronnie Milsap - Stranger In My House (4:13)
122. Sammy Kershaw - Haunted Heart (2:45)
123. Scooby Doo Theme (0:59)
124. Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days (4:42)
125. Southern Culture On The Skids - Banana Puddin' (4:47)
126. Southern Culture On The Skids - Sinister Purpose (3:08)
127. Southern Culture On The Skids - Werewolf (2:05)
128. squirrel nut zippers - hell (3:12)
129. Stephen Lynch - Halloween (2:46)
130. steppenwolf - born to be wild (3:30)
131. Steve Martin - Dentist
132. steve miller band - abracadabra - abracadabra
133. steve miller band - the joker(2)
134. stevie wonder - superstition
135. sting & the police - every little thing she does is magic
136. Tales From the Crypt
137. Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
138. Ted Cassidy - The Lurch
139. Teen Wolf - Big Bad Wolf
140. The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
141. The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me
142. the cranberries - Zombie
143. The Crewnecks - Rockin’ Zombie
144. The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
145. The MSR Singers - Monster Man
146. The Munsters Theme
147. The Reverend Horton Heat - Halloween Dance
148. The Rocky Horror Picture Show - Over At The Frankenstein Place
149. The Simpsons - Simsons Halloween Special
150. The Tragicaly Hip - I'm A Werewolf, Baby
151. Theme songs - Ghost Busters - Theme Song (4:03)
152. Theme Songs - The Incredible Hulk Finale
153. They're Coming to Take Me Away
154. thing a week 42 - creepy doll
155. TV Show Theme Songs - Addams Family
156. TV Theme - Alfred Hitchcock
157. Tyrone A' Saurus & his Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
158. van halen - van halen - runnin with the devil (3:34)
159. Vari - Rocky Horror Picture Show - Science Fiction Double Feature (4:29)
160. Various Artists - KC and the Sunshine Band - I'm (3:59)
161. Various Artists - Wooly Bully (2:20)
162. Violent Femmes - Country death song (5:02)
163. Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London (3:20)
164. Weird Al Yankovic - Nature Trail To Hell (5:49)
165. White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man (Crow II) (4:29)
166. White Zombie - More Human Than Human (4:26)
167. Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night (4:42)
168. Witch Doctor - Oo ee oo ah ah (2:17)
169. Unknown - HALLOWEEN-Unsolved Mysteries (1:10)
170. Unknown - Horror Movie Themes - Tales From the Crypt (1:29)
171. Unknown - Techno - Halloween Vs Freddie Krueger (Scary Techno Mix) (5:26)
172. Unknown - Soundtrack - Nightmare On Elm Street - Freddy's Coming For You (0:53)
173. AC DC - Hell's Bells (5:11)
174. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf (3:40)
175. Rem - Its the End of the World as We Know It [Previously Unreleased] (4:19)
176. Michael Jackson - Is it scary (5:37)
177. SpongeBob SquarePants: Original Theme Highlights - Spongebob Scaredy Pants (0:59)
178. ac dc - acdc - back in black (4:14)
179. ac dc - acdc - you shook me all night long (3:30)
180. ACDC - Have A Drink On Me (3:59)
181. ACDC - Highway to Hell (3:28)
182. Adam Sandler - Werewolves of London (4:01)
183. Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein (4:46)
184. Alice Cooper - The Man Behind The Mask (3:46)
185. Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare (5:20)
186. The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)
187. B-52's - Devil In My Car (4:29)
188. B-52s - Rock Lobster (4:54)
189. Banjo Players - Dueling Banjoes (3:23)
190. Beetlejuice Theme (2:35)
191. Blind Melon - Skinned (1:57)
192. Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper (5:08)
193. Bobby Boris Jones - Surfer Smash (2:06)
194. Buster Poindexter - Hot, Hot, Hot (4:12)
195. Butthole Surfers - Hurdy Gurdy Man (3:57)
196. CCR - Bad Moon Rising (2:20)
197. CCR - I Put A Spell On You (4:28)
198. charlie daniels band - 09 - the devil went down to georgia (3:37)
199. jimmy buffett - party at the end of the world


----------



## tickledpinke

I don't know if you're going for halloween-type song "titles" or if you are going for spooky, creepy music, but a good one is by the Kidney Thieves-"Crazy". Their gothic version of Patsy Clines song. It was used in Bride of Chucky. Awesome!!


----------



## The Nail

*song*

thought you guys might like this song

ebaumsworld.com/audio/play/43671


----------



## REV

I love the lists guys!!! Now if only I could get all those songs for myself!!! LOL...

I think I have a good portion of those, but now I will ahve to go and spend some time on-line and see if I can get them.

Thanks for the lists!


----------



## suthernborn

*halloween disc*

I would love to have a disc of this stuff.





Cheetahclub67 said:


> Thought I would post to give you some ideas if you need to make a list. Help me out and post yours too!
> 
> 163 tracks in playlist, average track length: 3:36
> Estimated playlist length: 9 hours 48 minutes 46 seconds
> (141 tracks of unknown length)
> Right-click here to save this HTML file.
> 
> * Playlist files:*
> 
> 1. 16 The Specials - Ghost Town.mp3
> 2. 20 - Bo Diddley - The Mummy Walk (1964).mp3
> 3. 20's - Bessie Smith - Graveyard Dream Blues.mp3
> 4. (Misc) THX - Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds.mp3
> 5. ACDC - Highway To Hell.mp3
> 6. AFI - Halloween.mp3
> 7. Alan Parson Project - The Raven.mp3
> 8. Alice Cooper - Teenage Frankenstein (3:30)
> 9. AliceCooper-HesBackdemo (3:12)
> 10. Aqua - Halloween (3:51)
> 11. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers Creepers (2:41)
> 12. Army of Darkness - Main Theme (2:59)
> 13. The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)
> 14. The Avalanches - 12 - The Avalanches - Pablo's Cruise (0:52)
> 15. Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead (9:36)
> 16. Beck - Devil's Haircut (3:14)
> 17. blind melon - skinned (1:57)
> 18. Bobby 'Boris' Pickett - Irresistible Igor (2:29)
> 19. Bobby Boris Pickett - The Monster Mash (Newer Stereo Mix) (3:03)
> 20. bobby 'boris' pickett & the crypt-kickers - Monster Holiday.mp3
> 21. bobby pickett - Bellas' Bash.mp3
> 22. Bobby Pickett - Transylvania Twist.mp3
> 23. Carl Orff - O fortuna.mp3
> 24. CCR - Bad Moon Rising.mp3
> 25. Charles Bernstein - (A Nightmare on Elm Street) - Evil Freddy.mp3
> 26. Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts That Haunt Me.mp3
> 27. Crypt Jam.mp3
> 28. Danny Elfman - Evil Theme.mp3
> 29. Danny Elfman - Main Titles.mp3
> 30. Danny Elfman - March of the Dead (Army of Darkness).mp3
> 31. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - 13 - The Church Battle.mp3
> 32. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - Main Title Theme.mp3
> 33. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow Theme.mp3
> 34. Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking.mp3
> 35. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion Organ Music.mp3
> 36. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion.mp3
> 37. DJ Jazzy Jeff & Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street.mp3
> 38. DJ Stylewarz - Friday 13th Part II.mp3
> 39. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man.mp3
> 40. Dr Satan.mp3
> 41. Dr. Demento - The Funny Farm - They're Coming to Take Me Away.MP3
> 42. Dracula15- End Credits.mp3
> 43. Dracula - Main Theme.mp3
> 44. Drew's Famous Halloween Horror Movie Themes - Exorcist Theme (Tubular Bells).mp3
> 45. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf.mp3
> 46. Eagles - Witchy Woman.mp3
> 47. Econoline Crush - Deeper.mp3
> 48. Econoline Crush - The Devil You Know.mp3
> 49. frank zappa - zomby woof.mp3
> 50. Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell).mp3
> 51. Funeral March.mp3
> 52. GOOD CREEPY MUSIC.mp3
> 53. Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman.mp3
> 54. Guns n Roses - I Used To Love Her.mp3
> 55. Halloween-29 Footsteps.mp3
> 56. Halloween - 01 - Horror Sounds.mp3
> 57. HALLOWEEN - Breathing.mp3
> 58. Halloween - Hounds of Hell.mp3
> 59. Halloween - Man Eaten by Dog.mp3
> 60. Halloween - Monster Mash.mp3
> 61. Halloween - Psychopath.mp3
> 62. Halloween - Scary Organ Music.mp3
> 63. Halloween - Spiritual Hell.mp3
> 64. Halloween {Music} - The Omen Theme.mp3
> 65. Halloween Guts Being Mangled.mp3
> 66. Halloween Songs - Spooky Skeletons.MP3
> 67. Halloween Songs- Screams .mp3
> 68. Halloween Songs-devil's ride .mp3
> 69. Halloween Songs-Troubled Voices.mp3
> 70. Halloween Sound Effects 35 - Haunting Music.mp3
> 71. Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds .mp3
> 72. Halloween Sound Effects - Death Screams.mp3
> 73. Halloween Themes - Theme Song - Harry Manfredini - Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell) (1:35)
> 74. HALLOWEEN-Scary Music - 03.mp3
> 75. Halloween-They're Coming to Take Me Away.mp3
> 76. Harry Manfredini - Introduction to Horror (11:29)
> 77. Harry Manfredini - Theme from Friday the 13th, Part 3 (3:37)
> 78. HarryManfredini-JasonXMainTheme (2:50)
> 79. Horror Movie Themes - Tales From the Crypt.mp3
> 80. Horror Movie Themes - Theme From Jaws.mp3
> 81. Horror Movies - Blair Witch End Theme.mp3
> 82. Horror Movies - Candyman Theme.mp3
> 83. horror movies - evil dead theme.mp3
> 84. Horror Movies - Halloween - H2o Theme.mp3
> 85. Horror Movies - Psycho - Shower Scene Theme.mp3
> 86. Horror Movies - Theme of Nightmare On Elm Street.mp3
> 87. Jim Stafford - Spiders and Snakes.mp3
> 88. Joy Division - Dead Souls.mp3
> 89. Lion - Love is a Lie (3:58)
> 90. Maralyn Manson - The Hands Of Small Children.mp3
> 91. Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams.mp3
> 92. Matthias Sachal - The Shape Rises (Theme Variation).mp3
> 93. Metropolis - The Darkest Side of the Night (4:55)
> 94. Michael Jackson - Thriller.mp3
> 95. Micheal Jackson - Ghosts.mp3
> 96. Micheal Jackson - Is It Scary.mp3
> 97. Micheal Jackson - Scream Louder (Flyte Time Remix).mp3
> 98. Movie Soundtracks-Theme from The Shining.mp3
> 99. Nick Cave - Red Right Hand.mp3
> 100. Nightmare Before Christmas - 01 - Nightmare Before Christmas Overture.mp3
> 101. Nightmare Before Christmas - 02 - Opening.mp3
> 102. Nightmare Before Christmas - 03 - This is Halloween.mp3
> 103. Nightmare Before Christmas - 04 - Jack's Lament.mp3
> 104. Nightmare Before Christmas - 05 - Doctor Finklestein-In The Forest.mp3
> 105. Nightmare Before Christmas - 06 - What's this.mp3
> 106. Nightmare Before Christmas - 07 - Town Meeting Song.mp3
> 107. Nightmare Before Christmas - 08 - Jack and Sally Montage.mp3
> 108. Nightmare Before Christmas - 09 - Jack's Obsession.mp3
> 109. Nightmare Before Christmas - 10 - Kidnap The Sandy Claws.mp3
> 110. Nightmare Before Christmas - 11 - Making Christmas.mp3
> 111. Nightmare Before Christmas - 12 - Nabbed.mp3
> 112. Nightmare Before Christmas - 13 - Oogie Boogie song.mp3
> 113. Nightmare Before Christmas - 14 - Sally's Song.mp3
> 114. Nightmare Before Christmas - 15 - Chritmas Eve Montage.mp3
> 115. Nightmare Before Christmas - 16 - poor jack.mp3
> 116. Nightmare Before Christmas - 17 - To the rescue.mp3
> 117. Nightmare Before Christmas - 18 - finale-reprise.mp3
> 118. Nightmare Before Christmas - 19 - Closing.mp3
> 119. nightmare on elm street iv - fat boys, are you ready for freddy.mp3
> 120. Oingo Boingo - Dead Mans Party.mp3
> 121. Part1EndTheme (2:37)
> 122. Part1MainTheme (1:00)
> 123. Part2MainTheme (1:42)
> 124. Part3MainTheme (3:31)
> 125. Part4EndTheme.mp3
> 126. Part4MainTheme.mp3
> 127. Part5MainTheme.mp3
> 128. Part6MainTheme.mp3
> 129. Part7EndTheme.mp3
> 130. Part7MainTheme.mp3
> 131. Part9MainTheme.mp3
> 132. Philip Glass & The Kronos Quartet - Dracula Enters.mp3
> 133. Pipe Organ And Bassoon.mp3
> 134. Pseudo Echo - His Eyes.mp3
> 135. Queen - Another One Bites the Dust.mp3
> 136. Ramones - Pet Cemetary.mp3
> 137. REM - It's The End Of The World As We Know It.mp3
> 138. RESIDENT EVIL 2.HORROR THEME..MP3
> 139. Rob-Zombie-The Munsters.mp3
> 140. Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree.mp3
> 141. Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil.mp3
> 142. Ryan Adams - Halloween.mp3
> 143. Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre.mp3
> 144. Scary Halloween Sounds - Haunted House.mp3
> 145. Scary Sounds - Graveyard Wind.mp3
> 146. Shake Your Bones.MP3
> 147. sinister street.mp3
> 148. siouxsie and the banshees - halloween.mp3
> 149. Sleepy Hollow - Evil Eye.mp3
> 150. Sound Effects - Heart.mp3
> 151. Sound FX - No Exit.mp3
> 152. The Mummy Soundtrack - 14 - The Mummy Main Theme.mp3
> 153. The Phantom Theremin Orchestra.mp3
> 154. The X-Files Theme.mp3
> 155. Theme - Horror - Dracula.mp3
> 156. Theme - Twilight Zone.mp3
> 157. Theme From 'Friday The 13th'.mp3
> 158. Themes and Soundtracks - beetlejuice movie theme.mp3
> 159. Tom Waits - earth died screaming.mp3
> 160. Tv - RL Stine - Goosebumps Theme.mp3
> 161. violent femmes - country death song.mp3
> 162. Wilson Pickett - I'm a Midnight Mover.mp3
> 163. witch doctor.mp3


----------



## suthernborn

*music disc*

How can i get a disc of these songs?




wilbret said:


> I haven't really checked this list out lately. I'll do that soon. I dump stuff into a folder and then sort it. I have a "fail' folder of songs that I don't think pass the mustard, if you want to see more for ideas. I also have tons of themes, spoken word and sound effects.
> 
> Also have to add a bunch of Bobby "Boris" Pickett songs I secured after his death earlier this year.
> 
> Anyway... enjoy.
> 1. Cobra Starship - Snakes on a Plane (Bring It) (3:19)
> 2. Copyright 1999 Joe Sparks - IAmTheRadiskull.aif (1:31)
> 3. Copyright 1999 Joe Sparks - VeryBad.aif (1:10)
> 4. Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts That Haunt Me (3:45)
> 5. Danny Elfman - This Is Halloween (3:14)
> 6. David Bowie & Queen - Under Pressure (4:01)
> 7. Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo (3:43)
> 8. Classics IV / Dennis Yost - Spooky (2:44)
> 9. Disney - The Purple People Eater (2:17)
> 10. Disney - Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life For Me) (4:44)
> 11. DJ Casper - Cha Cha Slide (3:36)
> 12. DJ Jazzy Jeff Fresh Prince Nightmare on My Street (4:55)
> 13. Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood (2:40)
> 14. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man (3:16)
> 15. Don't Fear the Reaper (4:55)
> 16. Dr Hook - Who The F... Is Alice (3:33)
> 17. Dr. Demento - Monster Mash (3:09)
> 18. Dr. Demento - Their Comming To Take Me Away (2:05)
> 19. Drac the Knife (2:43)
> 20. Drew's Famous Halloween Horror - Twilight Zone Theme Song (0:56)
> 21. Drew's Famous Party Music - The X-Files Theme (2:08)
> 22. Drifters - Love Potion Number 9 (2:02)
> 23. EAGLES - WITCHY WOMAN (4:12)
> 24. Echo And The Bunnymen - People Are Strange (3:36)
> 25. Elton John - Bennie and the Jets (5:11)
> 26. Frank Sinatra - Fly Me To The Moon (2:31)
> 27. Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft (2:54)
> 28. Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr. - Mack The Knife (4:24)
> 29. Freddy Kreuger - Dance or Else (4:30)
> 30. Garfield Halloween (1:03)
> 31. Gene Simmons - Haunted House (2:34)
> 32. George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch,... (8:23)
> 33. Glen Ryle - Wolf Gal (2:18)
> 34. Go Gos - I Want Candy (2:46)
> 35. god warrior.mp3 (2:04)
> 36. Gpumpkin (0:06)
> 37. Greenday - Basketcase (3:03)
> 38. Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary (2:54)
> 39. Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden (2:47)
> 40. guns and roses - g n r lies - i used to love her (3:12)
> 41. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Ghostbusters (4:11)
> 42. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Gimme A Smile (The Pumpkin Song) (4:02)
> 43. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Halloween Party (3:14)
> 44. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - In Our Haunted House (5:58)
> 45. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - It Must Be Halloween (3:00)
> 46. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Spooky Scary Skeletons (2:10)
> 47. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - The Creature From the Tub (3:48)
> 48. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - The Monster Mash (3:43)
> 49. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Trick or Treat (3:29)
> 50. Halloween (Andrew Gold) - Witches, Witches, Witches (3:09)
> 51. Halloween (Archie King) - The Vampire (2:24)
> 52. Halloween (Bill Buchanan) - Beware (2:39)
> 53. Halloween (Bill Riley) - Nightmare Mash (2:28)
> 54. Halloween (Calvanes) - Horror Pictures (2:04)
> 55. Halloween (Companions) - Dorothy-My Monster (2:04)
> 56. Halloween (Four Flops) - Trick Or Treat (3:33)
> 57. Halloween (Magics) - Zombie Walk (2:38)
> 58. Halloween (Nightmares) - The Headless Ghost (1:44)
> 59. Halloween (Nu-trends) - Spooksville (2:38)
> 60. Halloween (The Chotails) - Queen Of Halloween (2:40)
> 61. Halloween (The Poets) - Dead (2:07)
> 62. Halloween Remix - Exorcist Theme (4:59)
> 63. halloween songs - psycho theme (1:50)
> 64. Halloween Vs Freddie Krueger (Scary Techno Mix) (5:26)
> 65. HALLOWEEN-SONGS - Witches-Witches-Witches (3:09)
> 66. Hap Palmer - Haunted House (2:50)
> 67. Haunted Hits - I Put a Spell on You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins) (2:24)
> 68. Haunted Hits - Pipe Organ And Ghost (2:52)
> 69. Haunted House Flexi - Haunted House/Ghosts in Attic/Sounds of the Unknown (3:58)
> 70. Haunted Mansion - Grim Grinning Ghosts (1:02)
> 71. Gotarock (0:06)
> 72. Iced Earth - Frankenstein (3:50)
> 73. Jimmy Buffett - Desperation Samba (4:17)
> 74. Jimmy Fallon - Halloween Caroling (2:55)
> 75. John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch (3:26)
> 76. Johnny Cash - Hurt (3:38)
> 77. Jonathan Coulton - Eat Your Brains (4:31)
> 78. Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke (2:40)
> 79. Katherine Dines - Dem Bones (2:46)
> 80. Kay Starr - The Headless Horseman (2:55)
> 81. Kenny & The Fiends - House on haunted hill (1:46)
> 82. Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out (2:08)
> 83. Leon Redbone - Haunted House (5:00)
> 84. Little Shop of Horrors (3:25)
> 85. Lois Prante Ellis and Mary Ann Parker - Troll At The General Meeting (15:45)
> 86. Los Lobos - Tequila (oldies) (2:13)
> 87. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers creepers (4:43)
> 88. Louise Heubner - Intro - Orgies, A Tool Of Witchcraft (5:08)
> 89. staffannouncer.com - The Lurch Song (2:14)
> 90. Mad Sin - Wicked Witch (4:16)
> 91. Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball (2:29)
> 92. Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy (2:51)
> 93. Michael and Janet Jackson - Scream (4:38)
> 94. Michael Jackson - Ghosts (5:13)
> 95. Michael Jackson - Somebody's Watching Me (3:59)
> 96. Michael Jackson Thriller (6:04)
> 97. Misfits - Halloween (1:50)
> 98. Mistah F.A.B. - Ghost Ride It (3:52)
> 99. Movie Theme - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes (2:54)
> 100. Movie Trailer - Monsters Crash the Pajama Party (0:29)
> 101. Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (3:33)
> 102. Newcleus - Jam On It (Wicky Wicky) (8:03)
> 103. Nightmare On Elm Street - Freddy's Coming For You (0:53)
> 104. normsmom (0:07)
> 105. Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party (6:20)
> 106. Original Music From The Televi - The Simpsons Halloween Special (0:49)
> 107. Peter Pan Singers - Theme to Casper the Friendly Ghost (0:54)
> 108. Pickwick Records - The Headless Horseman (2:45)
> 109. Pickwick Records - Untitled (Lonely, Lonely) (2:27)
> 110. queen - hard rockin 70 s - another one bites the dust (3:36)
> 111. Raven - Superstition (3:13)
> 112. Red Bone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans (2:42)
> 113. REM - Everybody Hurts (5:20)
> 114. Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (2:51)
> 115. Rob Zombie - Halloween (She Get So Mean) (2:50)
> 116. Rob Zombie - Halloween Hootenanny (2:50)
> 117. Rob Zombie - Happy Halloween (0:47)
> 118. Rockapella - - Zombie Jamboree (3:33)
> 119. Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood (3:12)
> 120. Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp (3:57)
> 121. Ronnie Milsap - Stranger In My House (4:13)
> 122. Sammy Kershaw - Haunted Heart (2:45)
> 123. Scooby Doo Theme (0:59)
> 124. Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days (4:42)
> 125. Southern Culture On The Skids - Banana Puddin' (4:47)
> 126. Southern Culture On The Skids - Sinister Purpose (3:08)
> 127. Southern Culture On The Skids - Werewolf (2:05)
> 128. squirrel nut zippers - hell (3:12)
> 129. Stephen Lynch - Halloween (2:46)
> 130. steppenwolf - born to be wild (3:30)
> 131. Steve Martin - Dentist
> 132. steve miller band - abracadabra - abracadabra
> 133. steve miller band - the joker(2)
> 134. stevie wonder - superstition
> 135. sting & the police - every little thing she does is magic
> 136. Tales From the Crypt
> 137. Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
> 138. Ted Cassidy - The Lurch
> 139. Teen Wolf - Big Bad Wolf
> 140. The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
> 141. The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me
> 142. the cranberries - Zombie
> 143. The Crewnecks - Rockin’ Zombie
> 144. The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
> 145. The MSR Singers - Monster Man
> 146. The Munsters Theme
> 147. The Reverend Horton Heat - Halloween Dance
> 148. The Rocky Horror Picture Show - Over At The Frankenstein Place
> 149. The Simpsons - Simsons Halloween Special
> 150. The Tragicaly Hip - I'm A Werewolf, Baby
> 151. Theme songs - Ghost Busters - Theme Song (4:03)
> 152. Theme Songs - The Incredible Hulk Finale
> 153. They're Coming to Take Me Away
> 154. thing a week 42 - creepy doll
> 155. TV Show Theme Songs - Addams Family
> 156. TV Theme - Alfred Hitchcock
> 157. Tyrone A' Saurus & his Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
> 158. van halen - van halen - runnin with the devil (3:34)
> 159. Vari - Rocky Horror Picture Show - Science Fiction Double Feature (4:29)
> 160. Various Artists - KC and the Sunshine Band - I'm (3:59)
> 161. Various Artists - Wooly Bully (2:20)
> 162. Violent Femmes - Country death song (5:02)
> 163. Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London (3:20)
> 164. Weird Al Yankovic - Nature Trail To Hell (5:49)
> 165. White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man (Crow II) (4:29)
> 166. White Zombie - More Human Than Human (4:26)
> 167. Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night (4:42)
> 168. Witch Doctor - Oo ee oo ah ah (2:17)
> 169. Unknown - HALLOWEEN-Unsolved Mysteries (1:10)
> 170. Unknown - Horror Movie Themes - Tales From the Crypt (1:29)
> 171. Unknown - Techno - Halloween Vs Freddie Krueger (Scary Techno Mix) (5:26)
> 172. Unknown - Soundtrack - Nightmare On Elm Street - Freddy's Coming For You (0:53)
> 173. AC DC - Hell's Bells (5:11)
> 174. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf (3:40)
> 175. Rem - Its the End of the World as We Know It [Previously Unreleased] (4:19)
> 176. Michael Jackson - Is it scary (5:37)
> 177. SpongeBob SquarePants: Original Theme Highlights - Spongebob Scaredy Pants (0:59)
> 178. ac dc - acdc - back in black (4:14)
> 179. ac dc - acdc - you shook me all night long (3:30)
> 180. ACDC - Have A Drink On Me (3:59)
> 181. ACDC - Highway to Hell (3:28)
> 182. Adam Sandler - Werewolves of London (4:01)
> 183. Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein (4:46)
> 184. Alice Cooper - The Man Behind The Mask (3:46)
> 185. Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare (5:20)
> 186. The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)
> 187. B-52's - Devil In My Car (4:29)
> 188. B-52s - Rock Lobster (4:54)
> 189. Banjo Players - Dueling Banjoes (3:23)
> 190. Beetlejuice Theme (2:35)
> 191. Blind Melon - Skinned (1:57)
> 192. Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper (5:08)
> 193. Bobby Boris Jones - Surfer Smash (2:06)
> 194. Buster Poindexter - Hot, Hot, Hot (4:12)
> 195. Butthole Surfers - Hurdy Gurdy Man (3:57)
> 196. CCR - Bad Moon Rising (2:20)
> 197. CCR - I Put A Spell On You (4:28)
> 198. charlie daniels band - 09 - the devil went down to georgia (3:37)
> 199. jimmy buffett - party at the end of the world


----------



## LV Scott T

Don't forget my music "list" [ahem] at my website... http://www.starkmadness.com


----------



## Criptor

*My Halloween List*

Ok here's some of the songs I have, (I say some, cuz I just got a few more yesterday)

WINAMP

playlist
152 tracks in playlist, average track length: 4:07
Playlist length: 10 hours 27 minutes 33 seconds
Right-click here to save this HTML file.

Playlist files:

1. 311 - Jackolantern's Weather (3:24)
2. AC/DC - Highway To Hell (3:28)
3. Allstars - Things That Go Bump In The Night (3:22)
4. Another Black Day - Wicked Soul (4:17)
5. Arcade Fire - Vampire/Forest Fire (7:16)
6. Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country (5:13)
7. Avenged Sevenfold - Beast And The Harlot (5:40)
8. Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions (4:43)
9. Band Of Horses - Is There A Ghost? (3:02)
10. Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts (2:22)
11. Beck - Devil's Haircut (3:14)
12. Bette Midler - I Put A Spell On You (2:03)
13. Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Spooky Madness (3:01)
14. Black Lab - This Blood (3:06)
15. Blade - Techno Rave Entrance (10:11)
16. Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper (4:56)
17. Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy (2:47)
18. Bowling For Soup - Lil' Red Riding Hood (Paul Revere & The Raiders Cover) (2:29)
19. Buckethead - Goro Vs. Art (2:58)
20. Bullet For My Valentine - Waking The Demon (4:07)
21. Butthole Surfers - Dracula From Houston (3:43)
22. Cake - Tougher Than It Is (3:00)
23. Cobra Starship - Snakes On A Plane (Bring It) (3:19)
24. Cold - Everyone Dies (3:19)
25. Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song) (7:07)
26. Crash Test Dummies F/ Ellen Reid - The Ballad Of Peter Pumpkinhead (3:44)
27. D-12 - Devil's Night (4:19)
28. Danny Elfman - What's This? (3:07)
29. Dave Matthews Band - Gravedigger (3:51)
30. Disturbed - Haunted (4:42)
31. Disturbed F/ Korn - Forsaken (3:39)
32. DJ Z-Trip F/ Chester Bennington - Walking Dead (4:17)
33. Doug E. Fresh - Superstition (Doug E. Fresh Version) (4:57)
34. Down - Ghosts Along The Mississippi (5:06)
35. Down F/ Pantera & Corrosion Of Conformity - Stone The Crow (4:42)
36. Dr. Demento - Monster Mash (3:08)
37. Drowning Pool - Sinner (2:27)
38. Dry Cell - Body Crumbles (3:03)
39. Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf (3:27)
40. Eels - My Beloved Monster (2:12)
41. Eels - Your Lucky Day In Hell (4:28)
42. Elis - Devil's Temptation (4:47)
43. Elis - Lost Soul (5:01)
44. Eminem - Amityville (ft. Bizarre from D-12) (4:14)
45. Eminem - Evil Deeds (4:19)
 46. Eminem - Murder, Murder (EP Version) (4:41)
47. Eminem F/ Royce Da 5-9 - Scary Movies (3:37)
48. Evanescence - Haunted (3:06)
49. Evolocity - Frankenstein (3:54)
50. Fall Out Boy - What's This? (Danny Elfman Cover) (2:59)
51. Get Amped - God Of The Zombies (3:29)
52. Ghost Town DJ's - My Boo (5:46)
53. Gob - We're All Dying (3:24)
54. Godsmack - Voodoo (9:03)
55. Graeme Revell - Bells, Books & Candles (3:20)
56. Gravity Kills - Down (4:09)
57. Gus - Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult Cover) (4:47)
58. Heather Nova - I Have The Touch (4:15)
59. Hednoize - Drain (4:31)
60. Helio Sequence - Blood Bleeds (4:25)
61. Hollywood Undead - Undead (4:25)
62. Ice Cube F/ Korn - F*** Dying (4:09)
63. Ill Nino - How Can I Live (3:20)
64. James Horner - One Last Wish (Casper's Theme) (4:18)
65. Jennifer Love-Hewitt - How Do I Deal (3:22)
66. Jordan Hill - Remember Me This Way (Love Theme From Casper) (4:28)
67. Juno Reactor - Children Of The Night (7:57)
68. KC & The Sunshine & Kool & The Gang F/ JT Taylor - Casper, The Friendly Ghost (3:28)
69. Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere (4:44)
70. Korn & Marilyn Manson - Sleepy Hollow (4:49)
71. Lifelong F/ Incident - I'm The Killer (3:57)
72. Little Richard - Casper The Friendly Ghost (2:07)
73. Love Spit Love - How Soon Is Now? (The Smiths Cover) (4:25)
74. Mannheim Steamroller - Monster Mash (Lon Chaney Cover) (4:06)
75. Marilyn Manson - Highway To Hell (AC/DC Cover) (3:46)
76. Marilyn Manson - I Put A Spell On You (Creedance Clearwater Revival Cover) (3:30)
77. Marilyn Manson - If I Was Your Vampire (5:56)
78. Marilyn Manson - Man That You Fear (6:11)
79. Marilyn Manson - This Is Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas Theme) (3:27)
80. Marilyn Manson - Transylvanian Concubine (3:57)
81. Marilyn Manson & Sneaker Pimps - Long Hard Road Out Of Hell (4:21)
82. Marilyn Manson & The Spooky Kids - My Monkey (4:30) (It was recorded in the house of Sharon Tate's Murder)
83. Matchbook Romance - Monsters (4:03)
84. Metallica - All Nightmare Long (7:58)
85. Metallica - Enter Sandman (5:31)
86. Michael Jackson - Thriller (5:57)
87. Ministry - Every Day Is Halloween (6:26)
88. Monster Magnet - Head's Explode (3:48)
89. MXPX - Scooby Doo, Where Are You (1:29)
90. My Awesome Compilation - Ghosts On The Underground (3:27)
91. My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - After The Flesh (2:59)
92. My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - Confession Of A Knife (Theme Part I) (3:03)
93. Nick Cave - Red Right Hand (6:11)
94. Nick Cave - Red Right Hand 2 (6:10)
95. Nine Inch Nails - Into The Void (4:49)
96. Orbital F/ Kirk Hammett - Satan (3:45)
97. Our Lady Peace - Tomorrow Never Knows (4:10)
98. Placebo - Sleeping With Ghosts (4:40)
99. Ra - Crazy Little Voices (4:01)
100. Ray Parker, Jr. - Ghostbusters (4:03)
101. Rob Zombie - American Witch (3:48)
102. Rob Zombie - Dragula (3:42)
103. Rob Zombie - House Of 1000 Corpses (3:45)
104. Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl (3:21)
105. Rob Zombie - The Lords Of Salem (4:13)
106. Rogue Wave - 10:1 (3:20)
107. RUN-D.M.C. - Ghostbusters Theme (4:09)
108. Santana F/ Everlast - Put Your Lights On (4:45)
109. Sarah Jessica Parker - Come Little Children (1:22)
110. Scream Killer - Killer's Rap (0:37)
111. Shampoo - Delicious (2:58)
112. Silverchair - Cemetary (4:00)
113. Slipknot - Wait & Bleed (Scream 3 Mix) (2:32)
114. Spiderbait - Ghost Riders In The Sky (4:51)
115. Sponge - All This & Nothing (4:18)
116. Spooks - Things I've Seen (Aural Mix) (4:36)
117. Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell (3:13)
118. Stabbing Westward - Haunting Me (3:35)
119. Stabbing Westward - Violent Mood Swings (5:12)
120. Stephen Lynch - Halloween (2:46)
121. Sugar Ray - Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band Cover) (3:42)
122. System Of A Down - Spiders (3:35)
123. Talking Heads - Psycho Killer (4:19)
124. The Happy Hallows - Monster Room (4:03)
125. The Misfits - Monster Mash (Dr. Demento Cover) (2:24)
126. The Nightmare Before Christmas - This Is Halloween (3:16)
127. The Rasmus - Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Jr. Cover) (3:36)
128. The Smashing Pumpkins - Doomsday Clock (3:43)
129. The Specials - Ghost Town (5:52)
130. The Vincent Black Shadow - Ghost Train Out (3:37)
131. Thee Undatakerz - Party In The Morgue (Club Mix) (6:57)
132. Theme - Beetlejuice (Movie Version) (3:43)
133. Theme - Exorcist (Tubular Bells V. 2.0) (4:20)
134. Theme - Ghostbusters (Techno Remix) (4:06)
135. Theme - Ghostbusters (Techno-Reggae Remix) (5:13)
136. Theme - Halloween Vs. Freddie Krueger (Scary Trance Remix) (5:26)
137. Theme - Scooby Doo (Techno Remix) (3:04)
138. Theme - The Simpsons Halloween Special (0:49)
139. Tricky - Excess (4:44)
140. Tripping Daisy - Jump Into The Fire (5:44)
141. Turbonegro - Destroy All Monsters (4:02)
142. TV On The Radio - Wolf Like Me (5:05)
143. Uncle Kracker F/ Busta Rhymes - Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini Cover) (4:03)
144. Uncrowned - Remember Your Ghost (3:26)
145. Urban Voodoo - Brutality (4:28)
146. Vic Mizzy - The Addams Family: Main Theme (1:59)
147. V-Shaped Mind - Monsters (4:06)
148. White Zombie - Devil Man (3:37)
149. White Zombie - I'm Your Boogieman (Techno Remix) (4:49)
150. White Zombie - More Human Than Human (Meet Bambi In The King's Harem Remix) (4:18)
151. Whodini - The Freaks Come Out At Night (4:42)
152. Will Smith F/ DJ Jazzy Jeff - Nightmare On My Street (4:56)

Hope you enjoy, I did get some of the other songs I saw on this site, like the Crash Test Dummies track, 

Joe-90 - And When I Die
MC Hammer- Addam's Family Groove (Addam's Family Values)
(Also a track from Addams Family Reunion which is a cover of the Addam's Family theme by Tag Team)
Monster Magnet - See You In Hell
Judas Priest - Blood Staind
Godhead - Break You Down F/ Marilyn Manson (from Dracula 2000)
Kidney Theives - Crazy (Bride Of Chucky)

mostly just look through some horror soundtracks and pick out some good ones, you might find some gems. I certainly did.


----------



## Isabella_Price

This thread is so helpful! I've been trying to add to my list of Halloween songs and came up with nothing until I found this.


----------



## Halloweenfan

These are songs I like. I don't have mp3's of these, so please don't ask.

1.	Goblin Girl by Frank Zappa
2.	Werewolves of London by Warren Zevon
Skipped 3-8
9.	Little Red Riding Hood by the Animals (However, I like Rock a Fire Explosion singing it better)
10.	Witch Doctor

11.	Purple People Eater
12.	The Martian Hop by The Ran-Dells
13.	Clap for the Wolfman by The Guess Who
14.	A Nightmare on my Street by DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince
15.	Haunted House - Elvira
16.	The Blob (Theme Song from the Original Movie) by The Five Blobs
17.	Theme to Rosemary’s Baby
18.	Superstition by Stevie Wonder
19.	Zombie Jamboree by Rockapella
20.	Feed My Frankenstein by Alice Cooper

21.	Haunted House by Jumpin by Gene SimmonsGhostbusters by Ray Parker Jr.
22.	Monster Mash by Bobby “Boris” Picket
23.	Are You Ready for Freddy (from Nightmare on Elm Street 4) by The Fat Boys
24.	Corpse Bride – Skeletons are dancing – Remains of the Day
25.	Corpse Bride – Blue Girl Sings - Tears to Shed 
26.	I’m the Wolfman by The Fuzztones
27.	Evil by Howlin Wolf
28.	Twilight Zone by Golden Earing (This is a vocal song.)
29.	The Martian Boogie by Brownsville Station 
30.	Boris the Spider by The Who

31.	The Haunted House of Rock by Whodini
32.	I want to bite your hand by Gene Moss (This song is a parody of the Beatles song I want to hold your hand.) 
33.	Me and My Mummy by Bobby Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers (on Rhapsody)
34.	Nudist Colony of the Dead theme song by Joyce Mordoh (Open up Real Player)
35.	Vampires, Mummies, & the Holy Ghost by Jimmie Buffet
36.	Coolest Little Monster by Electric Frankenstein
37.	I’m Your Boogie Man by KC and the Sunshine Band
38.	This is Halloween – Nightmare before Christmas
39.	It’s Halloween-Lo-Ween from Disneyland Paris

40.	Rest in Pieces by Rock Afire Explosion (Rock Afire Explosion is an animatronic band that used to be at Showbiz Pizza.)
41.	I Was a Teenage Zombie by The Fleshtones
42.	Pet Cemetery by the Ramones 
43.	Black Magic Woman by Carlos Santana
44.	Green Slime by The Fuzztones
45.	Jack the Ripper by the Fuzztones
46.	Dream Warriors (from Nightmare on Elm Street 3) by Dokken
47.	Night of the Vampire by Roky Erickson and the Aliens
48.	Vampires by The Pet Shop Boys
49.	Trick or Treat Smell my Feet by The Hit Crew

50.	Halloween by Aqua
51.	Little Demon by Screamin Jay Hawkins
52.	Dracula by The Jimmy Castor Bunch 
53.	The Mummy by Bob McFadden & Dor
54.	Monsters' Holiday by Bobby Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers

55.	It’s A Monster’s Holiday by Buck Owens
56.	Laurie (Strange Things Happen) by Dickey Lee
57.	Soul Man
58.	The Monsta Rap by Elvira
59.	The Headless Horseman by David Mclean

60.	Hungry like the Wolf by Duran Duran
61.	Pit and the Pendulum by Nelson Olmsted, written by Edgar Allan Poe
62.	Camp Blob The Blob by Young Life
63.	Over at the Frankenstein Place by Rocky Horror Movie
64.	The Crypt Jam by Chuckii Booker (Crypt Keeper)
65.	One Wild Night by Bon Jovi
66.	Somebody's Watching Me – Rockwell
67.	Men in Black 1 song by Will Smith
68.	Men In Black 2 - Black Suits Comin Nod Ya Head by Will Smith
69.	Another one Bites the Dust 

70.	Walking with a Zombie by Army of Lovers (on Rhapsody)
71.	Bad to the Bone by George Thorogood
72.	A Brand New Day Remix in The Wiz by Diana Ross and Michael Jackson
73.	Casting My Spell on You by Roy Orbison
74.	Dracula by Gorillaz
75.	I Put a Spell on You by Hocus Pocus Soundtrack (Bette Middler)
96.	Screamin’ Ball (at Dracula Hall) by Duponts
97.	It's Alive by Bobby Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
98.	The Monster's Hop by Bert Convy 


Non Vocal Music:

77.	The Haunted House by John Carpenter
78.	Born of the night by Midnight Syndicate
79.	Unhallowed Ground by Midnight Syndicate
80.	Carnival of Horrors by Nox Arcana
81.	Masquerade of the red death by Nox Arcana
82.	Goosebumps Theme Song 
83.	Theme from The Munsters cover by Los Straightjackets
84.	Tubular Bells (Theme from The Exorcist)
85.	Theme From Halloween by John Carpenter
86.	The Shape Stalks Laurie (movie Halloween song)
87.	Theme to the X-Files – Short version is much better
88.	Tales from the Crypt Theme
89.	Gremlins Main Theme Song
90.	Phantom Of The Opera Main Theme Karaoke (It’s so much better without them singing it.)
91.	Night of the Living Dead – Bens Death End Credits
92.	Dark Shadows Opening 
93.	Frankenstein by Edgar Winter Group
94.	Theme to the Twilight Zone
95.	Mr. Ghost Goes to Town by Bob Ralston


----------



## inthisguise

Just finished my playlist and made myself stop at 5 hours of music--I was spending too much! (Yes, I know there are ways to get without paying and I don't judge others that do, but as a freelance writer I'm intimate with not getting paid for all your work so I feel it's good karma to pay).

Anyway, here goes. Some creepy or spooky, but some that just made me think think 'yeah, sure, this sounds like it fits and besides I like it'. In order:

Bewitched Frank Sinatra
Fever Ray Charles-Natalie Cole
Spooky The Classics IV
Love Potion No. 9 The Searchers
(You're The) Devil In Disguise Elvis Presley
I Put a Spell On You Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Nowhere To Run Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
Witch Doctor Sha Na Na
Purple People Eater (Re-Recorded) Sheb Wooley
Monster Mash Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
Casper the Friendly Ghost Little Richard
The Addams Family TV Themes
Frankenstein Edgar Winter
Bo Meets the Monster Bo Diddley
Trick or Treat Otis Redding
Experiment In Terror Davie Allan & The Arrows
Who Do You Love? George Thorogood & The Destroyers
Mercy Duffy
Devil With The Blue Dress Shorty Long
Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum
Is There Anybody Out There? Pink Floyd
Godzilla Blue Öyster Cult
Whistlin' Past the Graveyard Tom Waits
The Creature from the Black Lagoon Dave Edmunds
Werewolves of London Warren Zevon
Superstition Stevie Wonder
Sympathy For The Devil The Rolling Stones
Long Cool Woman (In Black Dress) Hollies, The
Bad Moon Rising Creedence Clearwater Revival
Friend Of The Devil Grateful Dead
(Don't Fear) The Reaper Blue Öyster Cult
Hotel California Eagles, The
The Devil Went Down To Georgia The Charlie Daniels Band
Black Magic Woman Santana
Paint it Black Rolling Stones
Space Oddity David Bowie
Time Warp The Rocky Horror Show Original Cast
Science Fiction / Double Feature (Reprise) The Rocky Horror Show Original Cast
Killer Queen Queen
Evil Woman Electric Light Orchestra
Every Breath You Take The Police
Abracadabra Steve Miller Band
Hungry Like The Wolf Duran Duran
Another One Bites The Dust Queen
Evil Interpol
I Ran A Flock Of Seagulls
Spirits In The Material World The Police
Devil Inside INXS
Cruel To Be Kind Letters To Cleo
Burning Down the House John Legend
All You Zombies Hooters
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic The Police
Crazy Gnarls Barkley
Obsession Animotion
I Want Candy Bow Wow Wow
Thriller Michael Jackson
Ghostbusters Ray Parker Jr
Weird Science Oingo Boingo
Somebody's Watching Me (Single Version) Rockwell
I Will Survive Cake
Twilight Zone Golden Earring
Spiderwebs No Doubt
Sleep To Dream Fiona Apple
Harder to Breathe Maroon 5
Helter Skelter Motley Crue
The Beast Twisted Sister
Closer Nine Inch Nails
Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) Marilyn Manson
Creeping Death Metallica
Psycho Killer Talking Heads
Creep Radiohead
Crazy ***** Buckcherry
Insane In the Brain (Explicit Album Version) Cypress Hill
Addams Groove MC Hammer
Freaks Come Out at Night Whodini
Freakshow On the Dance Floor The Bar-Kays
A Nightmare On My Street [Single Version] DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf L.L. Cool J
Legend Of A Cowgirl Imani Copola


----------



## The Real Joker

wow. awesome lists.
Guess I better get busy!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Nev said:


> Thought I would post to give you some ideas if you need to make a list. Help me out and post yours too!
> 
> 163 tracks in playlist, average track length: 3:36
> Estimated playlist length: 9 hours 48 minutes 46 seconds
> (141 tracks of unknown length)
> Right-click here to save this HTML file.
> 
> * Playlist files:*
> 
> 1. 16 The Specials - Ghost Town.mp3
> 2. 20 - Bo Diddley - The Mummy Walk (1964).mp3
> 3. 20's - Bessie Smith - Graveyard Dream Blues.mp3
> 4. (Misc) THX - Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds.mp3
> 5. ACDC - Highway To Hell.mp3
> 6. AFI - Halloween.mp3
> 7. Alan Parson Project - The Raven.mp3
> 8. Alice Cooper - Teenage Frankenstein (3:30)
> 9. AliceCooper-HesBackdemo (3:12)
> 10. Aqua - Halloween (3:51)
> 11. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers Creepers (2:41)
> 12. Army of Darkness - Main Theme (2:59)
> 13. The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist (4:50)
> 14. The Avalanches - 12 - The Avalanches - Pablo's Cruise (0:52)
> 15. Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead (9:36)
> 16. Beck - Devil's Haircut (3:14)
> 17. blind melon - skinned (1:57)
> 18. Bobby 'Boris' Pickett - Irresistible Igor (2:29)
> 19. Bobby Boris Pickett - The Monster Mash (Newer Stereo Mix) (3:03)
> 20. bobby 'boris' pickett & the crypt-kickers - Monster Holiday.mp3
> 21. bobby pickett - Bellas' Bash.mp3
> 22. Bobby Pickett - Transylvania Twist.mp3
> 23. Carl Orff - O fortuna.mp3
> 24. CCR - Bad Moon Rising.mp3
> 25. Charles Bernstein - (A Nightmare on Elm Street) - Evil Freddy.mp3
> 26. Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts That Haunt Me.mp3
> 27. Crypt Jam.mp3
> 28. Danny Elfman - Evil Theme.mp3
> 29. Danny Elfman - Main Titles.mp3
> 30. Danny Elfman - March of the Dead (Army of Darkness).mp3
> 31. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - 13 - The Church Battle.mp3
> 32. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow - Main Title Theme.mp3
> 33. Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow Theme.mp3
> 34. Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking.mp3
> 35. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion Organ Music.mp3
> 36. Disneyland - Haunted Mansion.mp3
> 37. DJ Jazzy Jeff & Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street.mp3
> 38. DJ Stylewarz - Friday 13th Part II.mp3
> 39. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man.mp3
> 40. Dr Satan.mp3
> 41. Dr. Demento - The Funny Farm - They're Coming to Take Me Away.MP3
> 42. Dracula15- End Credits.mp3
> 43. Dracula - Main Theme.mp3
> 44. Drew's Famous Halloween Horror Movie Themes - Exorcist Theme (Tubular Bells).mp3
> 45. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf.mp3
> 46. Eagles - Witchy Woman.mp3
> 47. Econoline Crush - Deeper.mp3
> 48. Econoline Crush - The Devil You Know.mp3
> 49. frank zappa - zomby woof.mp3
> 50. Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell).mp3
> 51. Funeral March.mp3
> 52. GOOD CREEPY MUSIC.mp3
> 53. Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman.mp3
> 54. Guns n Roses - I Used To Love Her.mp3
> 55. Halloween-29 Footsteps.mp3
> 56. Halloween - 01 - Horror Sounds.mp3
> 57. HALLOWEEN - Breathing.mp3
> 58. Halloween - Hounds of Hell.mp3
> 59. Halloween - Man Eaten by Dog.mp3
> 60. Halloween - Monster Mash.mp3
> 61. Halloween - Psychopath.mp3
> 62. Halloween - Scary Organ Music.mp3
> 63. Halloween - Spiritual Hell.mp3
> 64. Halloween {Music} - The Omen Theme.mp3
> 65. Halloween Guts Being Mangled.mp3
> 66. Halloween Songs - Spooky Skeletons.MP3
> 67. Halloween Songs- Screams .mp3
> 68. Halloween Songs-devil's ride .mp3
> 69. Halloween Songs-Troubled Voices.mp3
> 70. Halloween Sound Effects 35 - Haunting Music.mp3
> 71. Halloween Sound Effects - Spooky Night Sounds .mp3
> 72. Halloween Sound Effects - Death Screams.mp3
> 73. Halloween Themes - Theme Song - Harry Manfredini - Friday the 13th (Jason Goes To Hell) (1:35)
> 74. HALLOWEEN-Scary Music - 03.mp3
> 75. Halloween-They're Coming to Take Me Away.mp3
> 76. Harry Manfredini - Introduction to Horror (11:29)
> 77. Harry Manfredini - Theme from Friday the 13th, Part 3 (3:37)
> 78. HarryManfredini-JasonXMainTheme (2:50)
> 79. Horror Movie Themes - Tales From the Crypt.mp3
> 80. Horror Movie Themes - Theme From Jaws.mp3
> 81. Horror Movies - Blair Witch End Theme.mp3
> 82. Horror Movies - Candyman Theme.mp3
> 83. horror movies - evil dead theme.mp3
> 84. Horror Movies - Halloween - H2o Theme.mp3
> 85. Horror Movies - Psycho - Shower Scene Theme.mp3
> 86. Horror Movies - Theme of Nightmare On Elm Street.mp3
> 87. Jim Stafford - Spiders and Snakes.mp3
> 88. Joy Division - Dead Souls.mp3
> 89. Lion - Love is a Lie (3:58)
> 90. Maralyn Manson - The Hands Of Small Children.mp3
> 91. Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams.mp3
> 92. Matthias Sachal - The Shape Rises (Theme Variation).mp3
> 93. Metropolis - The Darkest Side of the Night (4:55)
> 94. Michael Jackson - Thriller.mp3
> 95. Micheal Jackson - Ghosts.mp3
> 96. Micheal Jackson - Is It Scary.mp3
> 97. Micheal Jackson - Scream Louder (Flyte Time Remix).mp3
> 98. Movie Soundtracks-Theme from The Shining.mp3
> 99. Nick Cave - Red Right Hand.mp3
> 100. Nightmare Before Christmas - 01 - Nightmare Before Christmas Overture.mp3
> 101. Nightmare Before Christmas - 02 - Opening.mp3
> 102. Nightmare Before Christmas - 03 - This is Halloween.mp3
> 103. Nightmare Before Christmas - 04 - Jack's Lament.mp3
> 104. Nightmare Before Christmas - 05 - Doctor Finklestein-In The Forest.mp3
> 105. Nightmare Before Christmas - 06 - What's this.mp3
> 106. Nightmare Before Christmas - 07 - Town Meeting Song.mp3
> 107. Nightmare Before Christmas - 08 - Jack and Sally Montage.mp3
> 108. Nightmare Before Christmas - 09 - Jack's Obsession.mp3
> 109. Nightmare Before Christmas - 10 - Kidnap The Sandy Claws.mp3
> 110. Nightmare Before Christmas - 11 - Making Christmas.mp3
> 111. Nightmare Before Christmas - 12 - Nabbed.mp3
> 112. Nightmare Before Christmas - 13 - Oogie Boogie song.mp3
> 113. Nightmare Before Christmas - 14 - Sally's Song.mp3
> 114. Nightmare Before Christmas - 15 - Chritmas Eve Montage.mp3
> 115. Nightmare Before Christmas - 16 - poor jack.mp3
> 116. Nightmare Before Christmas - 17 - To the rescue.mp3
> 117. Nightmare Before Christmas - 18 - finale-reprise.mp3
> 118. Nightmare Before Christmas - 19 - Closing.mp3
> 119. nightmare on elm street iv - fat boys, are you ready for freddy.mp3
> 120. Oingo Boingo - Dead Mans Party.mp3
> 121. Part1EndTheme (2:37)
> 122. Part1MainTheme (1:00)
> 123. Part2MainTheme (1:42)
> 124. Part3MainTheme (3:31)
> 125. Part4EndTheme.mp3
> 126. Part4MainTheme.mp3
> 127. Part5MainTheme.mp3
> 128. Part6MainTheme.mp3
> 129. Part7EndTheme.mp3
> 130. Part7MainTheme.mp3
> 131. Part9MainTheme.mp3
> 132. Philip Glass & The Kronos Quartet - Dracula Enters.mp3
> 133. Pipe Organ And Bassoon.mp3
> 134. Pseudo Echo - His Eyes.mp3
> 135. Queen - Another One Bites the Dust.mp3
> 136. Ramones - Pet Cemetary.mp3
> 137. REM - It's The End Of The World As We Know It.mp3
> 138. RESIDENT EVIL 2.HORROR THEME..MP3
> 139. Rob-Zombie-The Munsters.mp3
> 140. Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree.mp3
> 141. Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil.mp3
> 142. Ryan Adams - Halloween.mp3
> 143. Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre.mp3
> 144. Scary Halloween Sounds - Haunted House.mp3
> 145. Scary Sounds - Graveyard Wind.mp3
> 146. Shake Your Bones.MP3
> 147. sinister street.mp3
> 148. siouxsie and the banshees - halloween.mp3
> 149. Sleepy Hollow - Evil Eye.mp3
> 150. Sound Effects - Heart.mp3
> 151. Sound FX - No Exit.mp3
> 152. The Mummy Soundtrack - 14 - The Mummy Main Theme.mp3
> 153. The Phantom Theremin Orchestra.mp3
> 154. The X-Files Theme.mp3
> 155. Theme - Horror - Dracula.mp3
> 156. Theme - Twilight Zone.mp3
> 157. Theme From 'Friday The 13th'.mp3
> 158. Themes and Soundtracks - beetlejuice movie theme.mp3
> 159. Tom Waits - earth died screaming.mp3
> 160. Tv - RL Stine - Goosebumps Theme.mp3
> 161. violent femmes - country death song.mp3
> 162. Wilson Pickett - I'm a Midnight Mover.mp3
> 163. witch doctor.mp3


*What...no Ozzy?
*


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Here is part of my Favorite Spooky Songs playlist. I tried to remove any repeats I have from previous posts, but I may have missed a few (some I kept in as alternatives to versions already listed/had artist’s name which was previously unlisted). This looks moderately picked-over (after all, most of the definitive creepy classics have already been mentioned), but the ones I think are particularly worth a listen and would use in the background of some sort of social shindig have a * at the end. Of course, like the previous lists, the selection is pretty eclectic, and not everything is G-rated. After the song list are some albums that I am very fond of, and would have listed – more or less – in their entirety. Hope this helps someone.

1.	Moon Dance [from An American Werewolf In London soundtrack]
2.	Elvira’s Theme
3.	Main Title [from Young Frankenstein soundtrack]
4.	Prologue/Little Shop of Horrors*
5.	Cast A Spell
6.	Double Trouble (from Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban soundtrack)*
7.	The Haunted House (from The Haunted House: 20 Tracks to Make You Jump in the Night album)
8.	Phantom Manor Theme from Eurodisney Park [instrumental]
9.	John Carpenter - Theme from The Fog 
10.	Funeral March of a Marionette [instrumental] aka March Funebre Des Marionettes

11.	Psycho suite [instrumental]
12.	Hall of the Mountain King [instrumental]
13.	Danse Macabre [instrumental]
14.	Toccata & Fugue in D minor [instrumental]
15.	Night On Bald Mountain [instrumental]
16.	The Great Pumpkin Waltz
17.	Either version by Thurl Ravenscroft or Bing Crosby - The Headless Horseman*
18.	Either version by The Ophelias or by The Kinks - Wicked Annabella*
19.	Either version by Johnny Cash or The Bar J Wranglers - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky*
20.	Barnes and Barnes - Cemetery Girls [Probably not G rated]

21.	Ben Colder - Shudders and Screams*
22.	Blue Oyster Cult – Nosferatu
23.	Charles Sheffield - It’s Your Voodoo Working
24.	Chris Kevin - Haunted House*
25.	Cindy & Misty, Sonny Richard's Panics - The Voo Doo Walk*
26.	Count Lorry And The Biters - Frankenstein Stomp
27.	The Cramps - Zombie Dance*
28.	David Bowie - Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps)*
29.	Dead Elvi - The Creature Stole My Surfboard*
30.	Earl Patterson - Nightmare Hop*

31.	Eddie Thomas - Frankenstein Rock*
32.	Ella Mae Morse and Kirby Grant and his Orchestra - Quoth the Raven*
33.	Elvira - Zombie Stomp*
34.	Elvira - Here Comes The Bride (The Bride of Frankenstein)*
35.	The Fall - I’m A Mummy 
36.	Frenchy - Ribcage Mambo 
37.	Gene Moss and The Monsters - Surf Monster*
38.	Glen Miller & His Orchestra - Swingin’ At The Séance*
39.	The Halloween Freaks - It’s A Hip Hop Halloween Night*
40.	Introsound - Creep Show: “The Song” 

41.	Jack and Jim - Midnight Monster Hop 
42.	Jackie Morningstar - Rockin’ In The Graveyard 
43.	Jan and Dean - Surfin Hearse 
44.	The Jayhawks - The Creature (From Outer Space)*
45.	Jimmy Dee - The Monster Hop
46.	Jonathan Coulton - Re: Your Brains*
47.	The Kac-Ties - Mr. Were-Wolf 
48.	The Ketones - I Was A Teenage Monster 
49.	Kevin Spacey - That Old Black Magic 
50.	Lambert, Hendricks & Ross - Halloween Spooks*

51.	LaVern Baker - Voodoo Voodoo*
52.	Lee Ross - The Mummy’s Bracelet*
53.	Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night*
54.	Los Babys - Jinetes En El Cielo [distinctive rendition of Ghost Riders In The Sky]
55.	Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra - You’ve Got Me Voodoo’d 
56.	Louis Prima & Orchestra - Mr. Ghost Goes To Town 
57.	Mack Allen Smith - The Skeleton Fight 
58.	Manhattan Transfer - Twilight Zone 
59.	Matt Gonella & His Geogians - Skeleton In The Closet*
60.	Mecht Mensch - Zombie [Probably not G rated]

61.	Mel Cavin and The Kokonuts - My Mummy 
62.	Mike Sarne - Dracula’s Castle 
63.	Misfits - Return Of The Fly *
64.	The Monotones - The Legend of Sleepy Hollow*
65.	The Monstrosities - Sing Along With Frankenstein 
66.	Morgus and The Daringers - Werewolf 
67.	Mx-80 Sound - Theme From Halloween*
68.	Newports - I’m In The Ground For Good 
69.	Nouvelle Vague - Human Fly
70.	Oingo Boingo - Dead or Alive 

71.	A Pair Of Kings - The Monster 
72.	The Revels - Midnight Stroll [sometimes aka Dead Man’s Stroll] 
73.	Rod Willis - The Cat*
74.	Rory Erickson and The Aliens - I Walked With A Zombie*	
75.	Rose and The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati*
76.	Round Robin - I’m The Wolfman 
77.	Rudy Valle & His Connecticut Yankees - With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm 
78.	Scurvy Bastards - Goblintown*
79.	The Seatsniffers - Castin’ My Spell*
80.	Sex With Lurch - Monster Surf Party*

81.	Sharkey Todd - The Cool Ghoul*
82.	Skycycle - It’s Terror Time Again*
83.	Smiley Smith - Voo Doo Woman 
84.	Sonny Day - Creature from Outer Space
85.	Soupy Sales - My Babys Got A Crush On Frankenstein*
86.	The Swing Rays - Hell-o-ween*
87.	The Swingin’ Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy*
88.	The Swingin’ Phillies - Frankenstein’s Party*
89.	Todd Rollins & Orchestra - The Boogie Man 
90.	Tom Petty - Zombie Zoo*

91.	Tommy Dorsey & Orchestra - Dry Bones (Head Bone Connected To The Neck Bone)*
92.	Tony’s Monstrosities - Igor’s Party*
93.	The Ventures - Fear [instrumental]
94.	The Verdicts - The Mummy’s Ball*
95.	Voltaire - Day of the Dead [Alternate version in Spanish: Dia de los Muertos]*
96.	Voltaire - Cannibal Buffet*
97.	Voltaire - Land Of The Dead*
98.	Voltaire - When You’re Evil*
99.	Voltaire - Graveyard Picnic 
100.	Voltaire - Brains! 

101.	Voltaire - Dead Girls [Probably not G rated]
102.	Voltaire - Reggae Mortis [Probably not G rated]
103.	Voltaire - Zombie Prostitute [Probably not G rated]
104.	Voltaire - The Night*
105.	Voltaire - The Headless Waltz*
106.	The Witch Doctors - Going To A Graveyard*
107.	Zacherley - Happy Halloween* 
108.	Zacherley - Halloween Hootenanny*
109.	Zacherley - Ghoul View Commercial*
110.	Zacherley - Coolest Little Monster*

111.	Zacherley - Eighty-Two Tombstones 
112.	Zacherley - I’m The Ghoul From Wolverton Mountain
113.	Zacherley - Happy Halloween 
114.	Zacherley - Dinner With Drac 
115.	The Zanies - Will The Real Dr. Frankenstein Please Stand Up


Albums/Artists:
>Spike Jones in Stereo “Spooktacular in Screaming Sound”
>Dracula’s Deuce (The Ghouls) 
>Dr. Elmo Sings The Boos
>Spooky Town (Creepy Clyde)
>Halloween: Games, Songs and Stories (Wade Denning & Kay Lande)
>Halloween Songs & Sounds (Disney)
>The Greatest Show Unearthed (Creature Feature)
>I’m also a new fan of the Psychobilly group Nekromantix, and would recommend checking them out if you are into this type of music and are not familiar with them yet 
>just about anything by the Misfits (which I now realize I have all too little of in my collection)


As I have noticed a few piratical haunters out there, here are some artists who have produced albums that include one or more songs about superstitions/supernatural elements on the high seas (most are pirate rock, which may not appeal to some; I thought I would just throw these out there):
>Captain Bogg & Salty – Their more ‘mature’ album Prelude To Mutiny has some haunt potential, but their other albums also have some possible fodder)
>Hucklescary Finn – some of the Capt. Bogg & Salty guys
>Skip Henderson - Excellent traditional pieces, and his song Billy Bones is a favorite of mine
>The Whisky Bards – The Recuiter…Free Rum Ain’t Free has a few classic chanteys, and I’m very fond of their song Devilish Mary
>Scurvy Bastards – Their album Piranthology is a mix of spooky and pirate-y elements, with my favorite tunes being Black Mot, The D-song (A Zombie Showtune), and HalloweenTown. 
>To The Bottom of the Sea (Themed album by Voltiare) - not all songs are particularly appropriate for a “G-rated” audience, or very Pirate-y for that matter, but the following could find a home on a pirate theme haunt soundtrack: The Beast of Pirate’s Bay, This Ship’s Going Down, To The Bottom of the Sea


----------



## al-mogas

wow great list


----------



## skaunit

I thought I would bump this thread back to the top as I was looking for ideas for my party this year.

I would also really love it if any of you who are willing might share some stuff? Mostly just the classic halloween music like monster mash and its remixes, transylvania twist, etc... As well as both versions of the Nightmare Before xmas soundtrack... that is the original and the covers.

thanks for any offers that would be great.


----------



## neka4ok

http://www.mediafire.com/?m95e17rfb40948b 

01. Monster Mash
02. Ghostbusters
03. Twilight Zone (Movie Theme)
04. Love Potion No. 9
05. Spooky
06. Psycho: Suite for Strings
07. I Put A Spell On You
08. In The Midnight Hour
09. Batman / Robin Hood
10. Clap For The Wolfman
11. Purple People Eater
12. Spiders And Snakes


----------



## Spookmaster

OK, this is the stuff in my active playlist:

Jam at the Mortuary
Timothy
Which Witch is Witch?
On Halloween Night
Grim Grinning Ghosts
5 Little Pumpkins
In Our Haunted House
Do you believe in Monsters
Trick or Treat
Milton the Monster
Gimme a Smile
Funeral March
In the Hall of the Mountain King
Danse Macabre
Pooh Goes Ape ****
Wino Dealing with Dracula
Halloween - Lynch
Old Weird Harold
The Monster
Swamp Witch
Devil Went down to Georgia
Riders on the Storm
Hillbillies in a Haunted House
Ghost Riders in the Sky
album - Do *** Halloween
album - Halloween Garage Rock
album - Haunted Jukebox

and thats just the bare bones.....I have a 4 gig thumb drive loaded with MP3...


Spookmaster


----------



## rckymtnmom

Red Ryder: Lunatic Fringe!


----------



## Matthew Zeller

Here's a couple I would add: People Are Strange, the Doors & Runnin' with the Devil, Van Halen
I'm glad you included #37, people forget about Jazzy Jeff & the FP's tune.

Maybe my song is worthy of your list? I just finished recording this month:

http://vibedeck.com/thethirteentricksofhalloween/the-thirteen-tricks-of-halloween

Enjoy!

Matthew Z


----------

